# Tango



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Blue Eyes :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE that picture!!!!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Very pretty, I love him.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

GORGEOUS picture!! I just love him!  His coloring is amazing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, the streaks in his fins looks really cool!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, I did it right this time.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!!!! He's SUPER handsome!!! I love his fins.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He's so pretty!

Also, your signature says you have a dwarf pufferfish. Those are adorable!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

WOW give me!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe, can't have! Thanks guys.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL FISH!!!

:nicefish:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It's my man!! I'm obsessed with Tango. He's beautiful


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Very nice ^^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The pic looks like it was taken by a professional


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

His fins look all tye-dye. Its super cool!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I seriously think I'm in love with your dalmatian. I need more. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, he's feeling very warm and fuzzy from all the love!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha vaygirl I just noticed how similar our avi's look. Related? haha


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe!


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome coloring


----------

